# Lower Provo River



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Went to the Lower Provo River and saw a lot of tubers, the fish seemed pretty scared but did see a few. Managed to catch one brown on a #16 woven sow bug in brown and tan. It was only 14", looked like some rainbows were swimming around that were a little bigger.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

well done...the lower provo is difficult when the "rubber hatch" is on. that's why I avoid it.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

One good thing about the tubers is the eye candy. I'm sure those bathing suits are against the BYU :shock: honor code. But just in case there's a question I will set up a checking station at the Sundance turnoff. I will be measure the width and length of female 2 piece bathing suits as well as confiscating all alcoholic beverages. I will need some volunteers to take photographs for evidence and help dispose of said alcohol. This will take place this Saturday all day long. Let this serve as public notice. :shock:


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice fish. I went there last week and had no luck. How low were you?


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

I was about 100 yards below the upper limits where the cable and signs are posted. I could see quite a few coming up for a look at the sow bug but this was the only taker.

The eye candy did help with the slow action!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> One good thing about the tubers is the eye candy. I'm sure those bathing suits are against the BYU :shock: honor code. But just in case there's a question I will set up a checking station at the Sundance turnoff. I will be measure the width and length of female 2 piece bathing suits as well as confiscating all alcoholic beverages. I will need some volunteers to take photographs for evidence and help dispose of said alcohol. This will take place this Saturday all day long. Let this serve as public notice. :shock:


I'm there, I can also run the measuring tape if you want, I should be good with anything in 
the 24-30 inche range. Anything over 30 inches wide is all yours for the measuring. :lol: :lol:

Maybe we can talk some of them into letting us use their belly buttons for shot glasses!


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

The ones I saw floating down were laying on their backs, looked like it would be perfect for a shot glass. Never thought I would have so much fun fishing the same hole.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

It used to be even better at the Murdock Diversion. There used to be a rope swing there that would bring all the girls out that had no idea what an honor code was. :twisted: 

Good times. I sure miss that rope swing on a hot summer's day.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh I don't know, I've been fishing the same hole for a few years now and I still have ALOT of fun....err.....aaa.... what I mean is.....ummmm....Sorry BootWarmer for helping your thread spiral down the toilet. I'll log off now.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the post, sounds like I need a trip up the canyon. :wink: _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

LOAH said:


> :lol:
> 
> It used to be even better at the Murdock Diversion. There used to be a rope swing there that would bring all the girls out that had no idea what an honor code was. :twisted:
> 
> Good times. I sure miss that rope swing on a hot summer's day.


 Best rope swing ever!!!!! You could get so much air off that thing. Getting up the tree could be pretty tricky. It was a sad day when the tree got cut down. I still shed a tear every time I drive by there and don't see that big ole tree.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

The best thing about this post is that he is "lipping" that brown! I have never seen that and you can guarantee that the next trout I catch will receive the Bill Dance treatment.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

There were three trees that got cut down. The first one was the best with a platform about 30 feet up. Swinging off that one was a serious rush! 

The local authorities didn't like the dangerous potential and cut down the big tree. A new rope found a home on another large tree right next to the concrete railed area (the one that said "no swimming, hehe") and that was a pretty good one while it lasted. They cut that one down when some "brilliant" chubby girl thought she could hang on. :roll: 

She got about 4 feet past the shoreline and her grip failed, she flipped back and whipped her head onto some submerged roots. I was the first one to get to her and help pull her out. She was slightly responsive and mostly conscious, but in super-concussion mode and shaking pretty hard out of shock.

Soon after, the tree was gone and so was the next big tree to avoid future Darwinism.

It's sad that we can't rely on stupidity to weed out the bad eggs for us by natural selection, eh? :lol: 

Sorry to barge in on your post, bootwarmer. I'm glad you talked a fish into taking your fly, especially with the chaotic water traffic.

(Free sandals at the diversion! LOL)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> The best thing about this post is that he is "lipping" that brown! I have never seen that and you can guarantee that the next trout I catch will receive the Bill Dance treatment.


I would think twice about it iwab. Those things teeths are pointy. :wink:


----------

